# 3rd Party Bluetooth Remote?



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm looking for a Bluetooth remote that works with the TiVo stream 4K. It needs to have a mouse and mic, so I can use it in the search function and assist. TV power should also work, TV volume working as a secondary issue I'm not really concerned with. Anyone have any luck, I tried the one below without any luck. I've got Parkinson's so the current remote it comes with the buttons are hard for me to push. Thanks.

Note:I did find this non-Bluetooth remote that goes work with everything except the volume. I was just hoping to get some thing like it is Bluetooth. Because with this one I also had to buy a splitter etc. and I was hoping a Bluetooth on also work with the volume. There is a issue that you have with this remote though that you have to disable the Google keyboard and use lean keyboard, which you can download from the Google store.
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RFN8Z47/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

Good luck...I've tried about a half a dozen. None of them do everything. You need three remotes to cover all of the functions. I finally threw the damned thing out. FireTV all the way.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

ke3ju said:


> Good luck...I've tried about a half a dozen. None of them do everything. You need three remotes to cover all of the functions. I finally threw the damned thing out. FireTV all the way.


Non-Bluetooth this does everything but volume, including air mouse, so you only need 2. It would have been able to do the volume too but they made the stupid thing so only the power is ir learnable.

I just wanted a Bluetooth version for my 2nd 4k.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...t_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1&pldnSite=1


----------



## 172pilot (Jan 8, 2004)

I know this is an old post, but it seems exactly what I'm looking for here too.. Is this still the state of the TS4K remote situation? With the linked remote, do I use an OTG usb hub to connect that USB dongle and then the remote connects to Tivo like a HUD device? If so, does the original remote still work too? Have you found a better solution since posting this? Thanks for any info!!


----------

